# Honda HSS1332ATD Avail Anywhere?



## PaulP (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Second post here and I know I'm kinda late to the party this year but does anybody know of any dealers in the NE that actually may have an HSS1332ATD left in stock? I have an Ariens Deluxe 30 now and its very good overall, but I have decided that I should have gotten a track machine for my purposes and the the new Hondas look to be the tip of the sword here! 

Yea I get it that things sell out quick, but I wasn't even really in the market till after this last storm in NJ. My machine did fine, but for my situation I think a track machine will due the job far easier with many less broken shear pins (250ft of gravel drive before you get to the paved portion..thats part of the equation). 

And in case someone is bout to chime in bout other track machines or doing the track conversion to mine...which I have considered...I am hot on the Honda for the new trigger type turning setup on the HSS928/HSS1332. Really bad disc in back won't agree with trying to muscle a track machine around which would be the setup with mine if I did the conversion.

Anyway...thanks for any input Y'all might have!



Thanks,
PaulP


----------



## SB83 (Dec 15, 2015)

They had one at my Honda dealer in Hudson Massachusetts a couple of weeks back. Robinsons Hardware; 978-562-7316.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If I could afford a new Honda I wouldn't let a gravel driveway stop me as I'm 400' of it now with old machines and not having any problems but thought I'd point out this link for your consideration.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/78761-honda-snowblowers-gravel-driveways.html
Honda 1332, yup, tip of the sword :blowerhug:

Have you considered just calling Honda Customer Service and asking if they can see if a dealer in your area has one in stock ?? http://powerequipment.honda.com/support/contact-us

.


----------



## Nikos (Jan 27, 2016)

Ive also been looking around for the same model and all the nearby dealers are dry. This last storm has pushed me to want to upgrade from my faithful Toro 828 Power Max and the HSS1332ATD seems to be the best choice for such storms.


----------



## PaulP (Jan 28, 2016)

I just read through that thread about the gravel. My intention was to raise the auger an inch on the gravel part....thats only half the drive! I actually get it plowed from time to time but that pushes much of the gravel off the drive and I get muddy in areas! I think it will be fine as the whole idea is to be able to raise the auger to NOT pick up rocks...which I can't practically do with my Ariens wheeled model. I don't care bout scrapping all the way down to ground on the gravel...only on the paved sections by the house and garage....that becomes a skating rink if I let if freeze over! 

As for the thinner metal...thats kinda a bummer but we are also talking bout the HSS1332 vs HSS 928. I wonder if they are both 16 guage metal. And somebody made a good point...how many of the Honda blowers have worn through over the years? they apparently are not know for doing so so Im too worried.

Honestly I have decided against the Ariens basically because of how you turn the track machine and the auto turn. I hear its less of an issue with tracks than wheels, but not too excited bout it and honestly the hydro Ariens units are pretty much the same price as the Honda...soo in my view the Honda comes out on top with the steering controls or ability to turn the machine by cutting power to one track or the other. Anyway....if anybody has any more thoughts bring it on! Thats what this forum is about right?

Thanks, 
Paul P


----------



## PaulP (Jan 28, 2016)

Nikos I made bout 10 calls this afternoon and got used to hearing laughing at the other end of the phone! Lol! Seems Honda is in lawnmower production right now! Grr! Don't know what is up with that. I CAN wait! My Ariens Del 30 honestly does a descent job...but a buddy offered me good money for my current machine so I started looking. He will of course wait for it as he has several other machines but the tracks would serve me well I think. I have a very bad disc in my lower back and every time I have to "lift" to keep the blower digging in and stop it from trying to ride up is def a bad think for me! I pay for it dearly! That is why I don't want a track machine I have to "muscle" around to turn cause I am afraid of the same physical ramification...or worse. I know there is always some work to use these machines, but the more help the machine gives me the better!


PaulP


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

As suggested before contact Honda Customer Service and see if they can locate a Dealer that has one.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum Nikos


Well at least you're sticking with "Red".:blowerhug:


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

If your back is as bad as you describe, and your driveway is big enough, I'd go with a tractor-mount over a walk-behind. 

Full disclosure: I have both, including a tracked HS1332TAS. There are pros and cons to both.

Mike


----------



## PaulP (Jan 28, 2016)

Well I hear what you are saying but a rider is way overkill truthfully...not to mention way $$$$$$! I think the track machine is the right move for me. I would like to hear more bout your opinion on the HSS1332 ATD though!

PaulP


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

I've got a cracked and re-fused no. 5 vertebrae (since I was 6), pinching that disc and nerve every so often, so my back pain can flair up and it's not fun.

I've used my HS828TAS for 24 winters and there were times when my back would start hurting due to the lifting and turning (uneven gravel drive, a little over an hour to clear all).

I've got just under 10 hours (and over 100" of snow so far) on a new HSS1332ATD and because of the auger lift assist and the auto-turn, I've not had one pain "zeemp!" as I like to call 'em, since.

The new machines are wonderful.


----------



## PaulP (Jan 28, 2016)

JROM,

I hear ya loud and clear! I've got a really bad degenerative disk in my L5 vertebrae! There are days I can't tie my shoes! I am hoping to find a solution in the next few months and I DO NOT want to have to rely on the help of others for everything because I can't physically do it! Took 7 hours to o my drive with this last storm (had to do the drive twice in places) and I have a section bout 200ft straight in that is gravel. I know that the track machine won't try to lift up and over like my current wheeled Ariens does at times....that is part of what kills me, when I have to lift the bars in order to get the machine to bite into the snow instead of try to ride up and over. Mine has a locking and unlocking differential so no issue turning around, but **** it can hurt pulling up on bars. Overall my current machine is very good...but I think the tracks are the ticket for me.

The New Husky has a track system (hydraulic) similar to the Honda in that you pull the lever in to disengage the track in question for turning. Any feedback on them? I don't think Im gonna have any luck locating a Honda this year and I have a guy who wants to buy my Ariens to gear up for next storm. 

PaulP


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

PaulP said:


> ...There are days I can't tie my shoes! I am hoping to find a solution in the next few months and I DO NOT want to have to rely on the help of others for everything because I can't physically do it!


I feel for ya. I'm the same way.



PaulP said:


> The New Husky has a track system (hydraulic) similar to the Honda in that you pull the lever in to disengage the track in question for turning. Any feedback on them?


Not any hands-on experience, only what I've read about here.

While I do love the tracked Honda's, they're not always perfect. If you get areas that have been driven over multiple times, left to set up, EOD (unless you catch it fresh), it can be tricky to bite down tight in spots. I still have to lift up sometimes, it's just easier now than with the foot pedal auger height mechanism.

I do love the reliability of the Honda's and the ergonomics and if I were in your situation, I'd try pretty hard to wait for one. If not, I'd see about trying the Husky and the Ariens out (if you can find an in stock tracked). I've heard good things about both.

I'd even go so far as to pick up a used Ariens (if you have to sell yours off) or as late model as possible Husky and hold tight, there's got to be a HSS1332A somewhere in your driving range.


----------



## PaulP (Jan 28, 2016)

Yea my preference is for the Honda at this point. I keep looking for info on the Husky but its not really out there like the Honda it seems. And the reviews I have seen indicate a level of quality lower than that of the Honda. Nothing is perfect but I have read bout quit a bit of frustration with Husquavarna in general. But the ST300T does look like a good machine overall and has some features that rival the HSS1332ATD...Hydro drive, power assisted turning, etc.

I have called at the first 16 dealers on the dealer finder...mostly laughter at end of phone! Called Honda directly and got a few recommendations and did come up with the HSS928ATD, but I can't see going with that for the money difference and the features giving up......120cc difference and the Auger Guard feature in particular is worth the couple hundred in my opinion. Prob overkill but if we are playing with this much $$ not worth compromising. 

The Husky is $700-$800 less so I will have a look, but I DONT HAVE TO have it now. I can kinda make it all work as it has been. My buddy will wait for the Ariens but ya know what...things change. So I would like to strike while the iron is still hot so to speak. 

PaulP


----------



## murf (Jan 30, 2016)

newb heeya, so i have been doing my research on sno-blowers and have decided on the hss928aw would be the deal. so i called round here in murrilin, only to find...nuthin, well i called Pete's cycle in baltimore and they had some, but the nomenclature that the salesman kept telling me was not hss928aw,but something else (no, i dont remember) all my research was based on the offerings from the honda pwrsport website, so i took off work early yesterday, and drove up there. made the deal, drove my truck around back to pick it up, and it was nothing like what was on the website, so what i had been looking at wont be available until Oct. 2016, so i "undid" the deal,the F&I guy wasnt happy, but who cares, it was his salesman that led my astray. long story, now shortened, i saw what Paul was looking for at that dealership. good luck


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

PaulP said:


> ... and did come up with the HSS928ATD, but I can't see going with that for the money difference and the features giving up......120cc difference and the Auger Guard feature in particular is worth the couple hundred in my opinion. Prob overkill but if we are playing with this much $$ not worth compromising.
> 
> The Husky is $700-$800 less so I will have a look, but I DONT HAVE TO have it now. I can kinda make it all work as it has been. My buddy will wait for the Ariens but ya know what...things change. So I would like to strike while the iron is still hot so to speak.
> 
> PaulP


Going from a well used 8HP to 13HP is really noticeable for me. If Honda offered an 11HP in a 28", I may have gone that route, but now that I have the extra HP, I wouldn't want to go less.

The auger protection system does work well as it kicked in on me once already, probably saved me from popping a shear bolt as I picked up some buried frozen wood chips when I was clearing ground next to a car that I didn't clean up in the Fall.

I got the 12V start mainly for my wife and as a bonus the double articulated chute comes in handy in 2 tight spots by my house.

My nearest neighbor has a 4 year old 11(?)HP Husky that seems to be working well, but I can't ask him about it as he's retired and is on the road out west somewhere, won't be back until April. I'll try to get a hold of him later.


----------



## PaulP (Jan 28, 2016)

Hey Murf,

I think I found what you are looking for here! Give me a call 732 672 5131..maybe we can help each other?

PaulP


----------



## murf (Jan 30, 2016)

uh,i don't think they have started manufacturing the model I want yet, otherwise...........if it isn't like the one in Honda pwrsports website, smaller light, electric joystick for chute electric, it's not what i want.


----------



## lillbear (Jan 5, 2016)

I check Honda 1332 and made the choice on a hydro pro track 28. I couldn't justify the extra 1000 for having a Honda sticker and very close performance between them. My driveway is gravel 300 feet by 100+. I set the height about an inch of the ground for the first few times till the driveway gets packed then back to normal. My 2 cent


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

lillbear said:


> ...I couldn't justify the extra 1000 for having a Honda sticker...


Everywhere I look (and called a couple of dealers), it's more like $200-$300 more, not $1k. What kind of prices can you pick up an Ariens Hydro Pro Track (28") now? Real curious.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

lillbear said:


> ...My driveway is gravel 300 feet by 100+. I set the height about an inch of the ground for the first few times till the driveway gets packed then back to normal...


Lillbear, your Hydro Pro Track has auto-turn, right? Is that working good for you on your gravel? Again, curious. 

If I could have gotten a Honda 390GX engine on an Ariens Hydro Pro Track, and the price was, say $500 less than the Honda, I know I'd have gone for it.


----------



## murf (Jan 30, 2016)

jrom said:


> If I could have gotten a Honda 390GX engine on an Ariens Hydro Pro Track, and the price was, say $500 less than the Honda, I know I'd have gone for it.


well **** yeah


----------



## murf (Jan 30, 2016)

jrom said:


> If I could have gotten a Honda 390GX engine on an Ariens Hydro Pro Track, and the price was, say $500 less than the Honda, I know I'd have gone for it.


well heck yeah


----------



## PaulP (Jan 28, 2016)

Hey Murf....what model are u looking for? I did locate the new 28" HSS928 in stock. The new one! Give me a call if that's what your looking for.... The have 1!


----------



## PaulP (Jan 28, 2016)

In truth I have nothing against Ariens as they make a quality machine. But I am very hesitant with the auto turn! Especially with a track machine. I find my current Ariens Deluxe 30 has not let me down aside from breaking a few more shear pins than I would prefer. But it does feel very light in front and want to climb up and over deeper/ more frozen snow req me to pull quit a bit on the bars. Mine has a locking/unlocking diff on a trigger under left handle....not auto turn. Even the customer service guy I spoke said that auto turn was sensitive and req very good setup of the machine. And I honestly don't think it would be as good as the Honda system is at turning s track machine.


----------



## lillbear (Jan 5, 2016)

jrom said:


> Lillbear, your Hydro Pro Track has auto-turn, right? Is that working good for you on your gravel? Again, curious.
> 
> If I could have gotten a Honda 390GX engine on an Ariens Hydro Pro Track, and the price was, say $500 less than the Honda, I know I'd have gone for it.


No problem with it my wife drives it and she says it better then the last one with trigger turn. To be fair I never used the trigger on our old one because it wasn't heavy enough to bother. As far as Honda engine I had a few bad experience with them. So not a big fan. The B&S on the hydro has more torque and Hp. I'll stick with that. Now if they wouldn't have been out of stock a Yamaha might have came home  but all and all I'm happy with this one. My neighbour just got a new Honda 1332 we're gonna swap next storm he's curiouser about mine and I want to try the Honda more then the 5 minutes I did at the dealer. That be a better comparison since that would be a couple of hours


----------



## S_trangeBrew (Jan 12, 2016)

Just wait for the 1332. I just got one (see my review in my sig) and to be quite honest, anything else is just not going to be as good. The fact that you can control this using very little muscle makes it a no brainer if you have back problems.

I was using mine yesterday to clear a path to a woodpile for my neighbors. It was the middle of the day on a weekend, so I had an audience. People were amazed at how this thing tore through the wet snow and threw it clear across the yard in a giant arc.

Worth it. Honda. There is no substitute.


----------



## PaulP (Jan 28, 2016)

Honestly I think that is the plan. The Husky looks good and has very good warranty's. But I did hear some sketchy stuff bout a few machines. It is a new model and supposedly upped the quality on the line overall. But... Honda typically builds very good equipment! I do own EU3000is gen, Honda Accord Coupe, and a Honda CRF450 .......so it would look good in the garage! Lol! No arguing ya know! Lol!!!


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Yeah, I'd wait also. 

Today, I'm picking up a set of Honda commercial skid shoes locally, probably install them tomorrow just in time for a supposed 8-12" little snow fall Tuesday evening.

I'm hoping they'll eliminate that little bit of jumping around when the bucket is set low and I'm tooling around the most uneven parts of my drive and that should then be better for my back :redface:


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

PaulP said:


> Well I hear what you are saying but a rider is way overkill truthfully...not to mention way $$$$$$! I think the track machine is the right move for me. I would like to hear more bout your opinion on the HSS1332 ATD though!
> 
> PaulP


My opinion on the HSS: I plan to trade my HS for one some time over the next year or two.

But, I bought my last tractor/blower combo (used) for under $1000 (actually, $750 before doing some normal maintenance). Hard to beat that. Again, depends on how bad your back really is.

Mike


----------



## PaulP (Jan 28, 2016)

well lets just say after that last snow I have been hard looking for a track equip blower! And so far no luck finding the HSS1332ATD left in stock anywhere. I have called prob 25 different places. Found both the smaller machines but not the 32". 

Kinda bummed actually...


----------



## SNOWJOB1125 (Apr 4, 2015)

cycles 128 in beverly ma and Naults in windham nh has a bunch of them..i was just there yesterday...had 28's and 32 tracked...but not sure if they'll ship..


----------



## PaulP (Jan 28, 2016)

Really?? A bunch of HSS1332ATD's???? Wow! Hmmm I wonder who he has incriminating info on? LOL!! I have made so many calls and been told there aren't ANY within like 250mi! I will call in the afternoon tomorrow and see whats up! Thanks SnowJob!


----------



## murf (Jan 30, 2016)

petes was out?


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

PaulP said:


> Really?? A bunch of HSS1332ATD's???? Wow! Hmmm I wonder who he has incriminating info on? LOL!! I have made so many calls and been told there aren't ANY within like 250mi! I will call in the afternoon tomorrow and see whats up! Thanks SnowJob!



+1 for Nault's, great place to shop plus no sales tax  so thats an added saving of $238 (over NJ 7% sales tax on $3399 MSRP), worth the trip up to NH.


----------



## PaulP (Jan 28, 2016)

murf said:


> petes was out?


Yup....no HSS1332ATD avail. They had last years model avail but not the new one....they sold it out.


----------



## RacingSims (Dec 22, 2015)

*pull start*

Naults has a 2016' 1332 but pull start.


----------



## RacingSims (Dec 22, 2015)

PaulP,
I have another option for you if you are interested in the HSS1332ATD. I PM'd you my phone number. Just trying to help you out. Talk to you soon.


----------



## RacingSims (Dec 22, 2015)

I would be willing to work something out with you in regards to obtaining the HSS1332ATD. I would sell you my brand new machine to which I would deliver/meet you in New York if you were interested. My son plays hockey in CT, NY, NJ, PA,ETC.. so I am always bouncing from rink to rink. He has a game in Kings Park, NY on February 20th. If it helps you out I would meet you down there and I could get you my HSS1332ATD. I have located one up north to which I can place on hold until the beginning of March when I will be there for a 50th birthday and grab it then. I was able to purchase a brand new HS720 for a great price (search my posts) so I will not be without a snow blower. You don't know me from Adam but doing something nice for someone is not just a thing of the past. I have all the documentation on my HSS1332 as well as photos should you want them (again search my posts). Your call just trying to help. No pressure whatsoever.


----------



## PaulP (Jan 28, 2016)

RacingSims said:


> I would be willing to work something out with you in regards to obtaining the HSS1332ATD. I would sell you my brand new machine to which I would deliver/meet you in New York if you were interested. My son plays hockey in CT, NY, NJ, PA,ETC.. so I am always bouncing from rink to rink. He has a game in Kings Park, NY on February 20th. If it helps you out I would meet you down there and I could get you my HSS1332ATD. I have located one up north to which I can place on hold until the beginning of March when I will be there for a 50th birthday and grab it then. I was able to purchase a brand new HS720 for a great price (search my posts) so I will not be without a snow blower. You don't know me from Adam but doing something nice for someone is not just a thing of the past. I have all the documentation on my HSS1332 as well as photos should you want them (again search my posts). Your call just trying to help. No pressure whatsoever.


Thank you...i left you a message. That is very cool of you to offer! We can chat bout it on phone!

PaulP


----------



## PaulP (Jan 28, 2016)

Well guys I have to tell ya that RacingSims (Mike) was just the coolest guy and offered to either help me pickup the ONE machine I found avail in NH or sell me his literally brand new machine and he would go pick up the other....cause he does a lot of traveling anyway and is in the area.


So a great big THANK YOU to Mike and the others who tried to point me in the right direction. But after giving myself a few days to "back it down" and not "react" I have decided since we are already in FEB with maybe 6ish weeks left to really have a big snow, that Im gonna wait and order one from my fav dealer. My buddy still gonna buy my existing Ariens 30 Deluxe so he has it for next season as well (he has a small snow removal business on the side and can use the machine either way). 

Of course I will be lurking here and watching to see how everybody is making out with the HSS1332ATD overall. I am guessing Honda didn't produce a ton partly because there are still the older models avail in dealers warehouses and they risk getting stuck with a bunch of the older models. But thats just me speculating. Hopefully next season there will be plenty to go around! 

So whats everybody gonna do when the snow is gone for the season?? Ok...you can polish, touch up, and generally fondle your blowers icon_whistling ...but after that what you fella's do to pass the time while waiting to wage war on the the evil white stuff that invades your driveway?

Oh wait.......LAWNMOWERS! LOL!

PaulP


----------



## lillbear (Jan 5, 2016)

jrom said:


> Everywhere I look (and called a couple of dealers), it's more like $200-$300 more, not $1k. What kind of prices can you pick up an Ariens Hydro Pro Track (28") now? Real curious.


I got mine on December 24. Not sure now but it was the last one my local dealer had. Don't forget I'm in Canada a Honda 1332 is almost 5800with tax here and a pro track is almost 4700. There a big difference with the US specialy on Honda. The Yamaha are even more then the Honda.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

^^^
Got it lillbear. Makes sense now.


----------



## Ibcenu (Jan 22, 2016)

These guys don't have it on the web site,but said they had one in a box about a week ago https://www.arlingtonpower.com/honda-snow-blowers-s/2093.htm


----------



## obthedog (Oct 16, 2015)

Try Robinsons in Framingham MA - The owner and a great guy. He may have something.


----------



## Clipperskipper (Dec 24, 2015)

Chappell Tractor did have an HSS928, I'm not certain about the 1332, but worth a call.


----------

